# misssion kayak 390 catch



## tazzman (Jun 29, 2008)

the local shop just got a few of these in just wondering if anyone has had anything to do with these  will be buying my fist yak shortly   and it looks pretty good 250kg capacity has some nice storage etc for rods have been looking through this site for awhile and theres no mention of them so dont know if thats good or bad :twisted: :? must admit though looks good in the shop 
cheers dave


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Very interesting, Dave, especially as they use a pic of Billybob in their advertising.

see http://www.missionkayaking.com/company/news.php#parta

Note that this yak apparently has a rod chute designed to protect rods (and reels?) while transiting the surf zone.

Anyone tried this boat?


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Have checked them out at my local dealer....and paddled into someone who had just purchased one from the same shop recently....they are made by mission kayaks and are of excellent build quality , just look at the swings capabilities - there is no provision for a rudder - nor does it need one , it paddles great without one...they sit on the water very nice , stable as hell , comfy as lounge chair , big cockpit area and very good in rough seas - they have a transducer specific area and are well equipped to handle any accesory that us fisherman want to add...all this comes from my observations and the fellow who i met in one on the water - he had paddled about 5 kms that day in choppy 15-20knot wind on the bay and was really impressed....he was even very dry and looked quite relaxed - I dare say that they are a nice rig and definately an option with the payload being extrodinarily big and a very fine build in the $1400 - $1700 range..


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Got a 390 here at the moment putting it through its paces.

We put a big tank well in this one. I like the front hatch location too (well, it goes without saying as that was my idea). The side shelves are good for carrying gaffs, pliers, lip grips etc.

It's got three separate watertight bulkheads for extra safety.

Once I give it a good go in the surf I'll post more info.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Dave

I didnt get a real close look at it but one of Johns[Blaen] mates had one on our last trip to Snug, he was going to join up I think, Barry....you there mate?

Im not sure but I think hes new to kayaking like alot of us, so might be a good bloke to speak to about it. Add that with Billybob having a hand in it and the experience there and ya should get an idea of what they are like.

Like I said I didnt see it real close up, but for what its worth it looked good on the water and he wasnt going in circles so im guessing it paddles ok!! :lol: While I agree most good kayaks will paddle in a strait line without a rudder, I wouldnt be without one now that ive tried it. But thats just because it suits my type of fishing, I dont troll much and most of its dodging around structure so it gets used alot. Its another one of those things where theres no right or wrong way, just different strokes for different folks 8) I can see that trolling in open water in a kayak that paddles strait anyway, the rudder would do less work and might just be more trouble than its worth..

Anything is possible anyway, if you really wanted a rudder on one theres allways a way, I love bodge jobs! :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17869 Thats the link to the last trip, couple of photos there.

Cheers mate, good luck and send some of that glorious northern coast weather down my way will ya :twisted: :lol: 
Baldy


----------



## tazzman (Jun 29, 2008)

looking forward to hearing more about it when you ve done some more trials .have found the 2 yaks im interested in being the malibu xfactor or 390 catch both look real good.still have a month or two before i buy waiting for the weather and wife to warm up a bit although she agreas they are a lot cheaper than a boat   and have no running costs 
cheers dave


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Occy, there should be one on display at: _*Outdoor Shack, 1131 Pittwater Road Collaroy.*_


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb3M9AQAADHfgAAQQKfOKLImFKA/79/wMADmsw1TwoaNBqMgZNGjaQyaNBE0NpJqPKDagaekAAADU9FJ6nkmRgRiNAGnqaBlCzMUArs8I/K3cL0xzDkEecqth8G1nrKt7JSDBRESSIqQHKZw6tULNPlZx6MqJjQ1t1yt6W276BbJIaX7Oxorzf17IoIKEW1lKRClRd7HJde5DD9zhI0dGEX/Aj1JBPIbUpHsfp3KErMUsMRvqw3WapFo7Ftk9dRAoCR2hM9mx2aVsI/IxRVfQa4AFcDW5wyP+00Oere51KrUcRJgM2WGjie06YZUAic1D1mLfwnLTVpKeKZSlAkCWIB4VIidRbPPM9wcAEkY5WKXCaIKWjMXckU4UJC9zPQE


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

occy said:


> Mission have been keeping this one rather quiet haven't they. Whilst there may be reasons for this (not yet ready for release, commercial confidence etc) the lack of marketing skills many of these yak manufacturers exhibit in such exercises is staggering. Where would one get to see one in the plastic Billybob?


Occy,
They've got one at Blue Earth. Around the $1600 mark.

Marty


----------



## tazzman (Jun 29, 2008)

went and had another look at it today definately looks the goods.dont know whats going on with pricing though its retailing for 2150.00 :twisted: in devonport so i might have to buy somewhere else and ship in :twisted:the joys of not much competetion you can buy 1 on the mainland then ship it to tassie and save 400.00 :twisted: what a mark up  :? they seem to retail between 1600 and 1700 i can buy a hobie outback for about an extra 200.any way ive had my winge will give malibu a call see what sort of deal they can do  cheers taz


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Mate

I'd be looking at a Hobie Quest, you'll get heaps more for your money then what you get with a mission catch 390. Heaps of std inclusions that others don't even think of and as usual the great Hobie build quality and back up service.

Cheers


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah if it meant saving $200-300 then I'd get one sent over as well.

It might be worth just going in and be strait with them, you can get a kayak sent airport to airport for about $110, AndyC had his prowler sent over[you would need the seller to take it to the airport at their end and you need to pick it up yourself at this end I think]

Maybe even find a retailer down south if those guys wont budge? I'd just be honest with them, tell them how much it will cost you to get one sent over and see if they want to match it, no harm done if they dont.

For interests sake, when I got my yak[they didnt have the color I wanted in stock] I was charged $100 more than the RRP on the mainland and they delivered it to my house[still in its cardboard and bubblewrap] It came without a paddle because I told them I wanted to go carbon fibre, so they knocked $90 off a new paddle.

Best of luck mate

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

The swing is dead.

Long live the catch 390?

The swing may be a good yak but it has been around a few years.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Gee, I hope it isn't out with the swing and in with the 390. I don't think the 390 is good value at all, not when compared to a Swing, Quest or even a Moken.


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

g'day guys, i was looking at the catch and test paddled it and the viking tempo about a month ago. it was much better then the tempo, but both of these yaks where catching the wind which was up around 15 nots on the day. i looked around at a few others and now have a hobie quest on layby. the quest to me had a similar layout to the catch and i believe alot more for your money. that said i still really enjoyed the test paddle on the misson!!

good luck with it mate!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh my god!! what have they done?? :shock: :shock:

Looks like a cross between a quest/tempo/xfactor.......its got barge written all over it......too short and way too heavy. Where do you put your fishfinder/gps?

They have left out all the best features of the swing.....lightness, good length and width, a place for all the important gear (and what it cant fit you probably dont really need any way), a wet foot well to keep my live bait alive and of coarse the best thing about the swing is it's dead sexy (even makes Dodge look good ;-) :lol: )......man the 390 looks ugly...........just hope Billybob can improve its looks by posing with a big Spaniard next to it.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

tazzman said:


> went and had another look at it today definately looks the goods.dont know whats going on with pricing though its retailing for 2150.00 :twisted: in devonport so i might have to buy somewhere else and ship in :twisted:the joys of not much competetion you can buy 1 on the mainland then ship it to tassie and save 400.00 :twisted: what a mark up  :? they seem to retail between 1600 and 1700 i can buy a hobie outback for about an extra 200.any way ive had my winge will give malibu a call see what sort of deal they can do  cheers taz


Taz,

My mate Barry paid under $1600 for his from Snowgum in Hobart, if you gave them a call they could freight one up to you for no more than an extra $40 I reckon. Worth giving them a call at least.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

petanquedon said:


> The swing is dead.


Not so sure on that one !!!!!!

Simple - sturdy - practical and trustworthy at a good price ........... those kind of pedigrees never go out of fashion in fact I think you would call it a "CLASSIC" 8) 8)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Oh my god!! what have they done?? :shock: :shock:
> 
> Looks like a cross between a quest/tempo/xfactor.......its got barge written all over it......too short and way too heavy. Where do you put your fishfinder/gps?
> 
> They have left out all the best features of the swing.....lightness, good length and width, a place for all the important gear (and what it cant fit you probably dont really need any way), a wet foot well to keep my live bait alive and of coarse the best thing about the swing is it's dead sexy (even makes Dodge look good ;-) :lol: )......man the 390 looks ugly...........just hope Billybob can improve its looks by posing with a big Spaniard next to it.


I agree. The one I saw at Collaroy looked pretty damn ugly, kind of a weird, short, backwards tear-drop. But that's just my opinion; it might do it for some people...


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

this kayak is bond to be a winner paddles good rides dry and is very fishing friendly and very stable
i like ,
all good milan


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Rstanek said:


> The one I saw at Collaroy looked pretty damn ugly, kind of a weird, short, backwards tear-drop. But that's just my opinion; it might do it for some people...


Oops. I was looking at the Mission 'Flow'. Went back today to look at the 390 and it actually looks quite nice. The one I saw even came with a huge cooler bag that fits in the rear well - don't know if it's standard, but it looked like a good idea. Also lots of storage areas in the cockpit and looks very sturdy. I was so busy inspecting it, I missed my bus. 

Rowan.


----------

